# [RedHat 8.0] Installationsproblem



## Patrick Kamin (27. Oktober 2002)

Moin Leute!
Wollte gerade RedHat 8.0 bei mir installieren, bootet auch wunderbar von CD. Die Auswahl der Sprache funktioniert auch wunderbar, aber wenn ich dann angeben soll, auf welchem Datenträgertyp er die Installationspakete findet, sagt er mir, dass sich keine RedHat Linux CD im Laufwerk befindet.

Wäre schön, wenn mir einer weiterhelfen könnte.

P.s. Wenn ihr noch weitere Informationen braucht, dann einfach raus damit.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Oktober 2002)

hast du evtl. mehrere cdrom-laufwerke in dem rechner? könnte unter umständen daran liegen, zumindest hatte ich auch mal so ein problem wegen meinem brenner. im zweifelsfall würde ich einfach mal eins von beiden im bios ausschalten (oder direkt ganz abklemmen).


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Oktober 2002)

Hast Du bei Deiner Installation auch die CD's anfangs testen lassen (kommt ganz am Anfang). Wenn er aber schonmal die CD startet dann sollte eigentlich nichts mehr im Weg stehen.

Gib mal Infos zu CD-ROM's oder DVD's!


----------



## Patrick Kamin (28. Oktober 2002)

*-*

Es gibt nur ein CD-Rom/DVD Laufwerk. 

Die Optionen am Anfang zum Testen hab ich gesehen, aber wenn ich dort was ausführen will, dann startet er danach ganz normal das Setup, also ich sehe keinen Unterschied welche Option ich nun gewählt habe.


----------



## JoelH (30. Oktober 2002)

*hmm,*

ich hab ein altes Laufwerk da findet er die CD ab und an auch nicht, ich mach dann einfach die CD raus und wieder rein, meistens hilft es.


----------



## tuxracer (20. Mai 2003)

könnte es sein das dein CDROM SCSI ist ?

Dann muss bei manchen distris noch der SCSI Controller als Modul nachgeladen werden


----------

